# Δυο ενδεχομένως όχι ξεπερασμένα άρθρα από την FAZ για το δημοψήφισμα που δεν έγινε



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2011)

Την περασμένη Τρίτη, 1 Νοέμβρη, με αφορμή την πρόθεση του Γ. Παπανδρέου να προκηρύξει δημοψήφισμα στην Ελλάδα και την αντίδραση των αγορών, ο εκδότης και αρθρογράφος της Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung Φρανκ Σιρμάχερ δημοσίευσε ένα άρθρο που επικεντρώνεται σε θέματα δημοκρατίας και υπερεξουσιών των τραπεζών. Ο αρθρογράφος εκφράζει μάλλον το συντηρητικό δυναμικό της έγκριτης εφημερίδας, όπως μπορεί να υποθέσει κανείς από την αναφορά στο αμφιλεγόμενο στέλεχος της δεξιάς πτέρυγας του CDU, τον Wolfgang Bosbach, γνωστό όχι μόνο για τις θέσεις του υπέρ της μη παροχής βοήθειας στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και για την υπεράσπιση συντηρητικών θέσεων σε θέματα όπως η τοποθέτηση ολόσωμων σκάνερ στα αεροδρόμια, η τήρηση εκτενών ηλεκτρονικών αρχείων από παρακολουθήσεις, και τα ελβετικά δημοψηφίσματα για τους μιναρέδες.

Ακολούθησε πλούσιος διάλογος από τις στήλες της εφημερίδας και, τρεις μέρες αργότερα, ο φιλόσοφος Γίργκεν Χάμπερμας έκανε το δικό του σχόλιο, που παρουσιάστηκε από την εφημερίδα ως αυτόνομο άρθρο.

Σκέφτηκα ότι τα δύο άρθρα μπορεί να παρουσιάζουν ενδιαφέρουν και σκέφτηκα να σας τα μεταφράσω. Πιστεύω ότι ακόμη και οι ραγδαίες πολιτικές εξελίξεις μας δεν μειώνουν την αξία τους.

FAZ 1.11.11
Ο ελληνικός δρόμος
*Η δημοκρατία είναι σαβούρα*
_Όποιος ρωτάει τον λαό γίνεται απειλή για την Ευρώπη. Αυτό το μήνυμα στέλνουν οι αγορές και, εδώ και 24 ώρες, και η πολιτική. Ζούμε την κατάρρευση της τιμής της δημοκρατίας._
Του FRANK SCHIRRMACHER [ΦΡΑΝΚ ΣΙΡΜΑΧΕΡ]

Δύο μέρες – τόσο κράτησε η νέα αίσθηση σταθερότητας των ευρωπαϊκών ελίτ. Οι τιμές είχαν αρχίσει να πέφτουν πριν από την κίνηση του Παπανδρέου. Δύο μέρες ανάμεσα στη Νονά Μέρκελ, την οποία έβλεπε ο κόσμος, και την κατάρρευση. Ένας γιατρός θα μπορούσε να περιγράψει εύκολα την κατάσταση με το όνομά της: παθολογική. Θα μπορούσε να περιγράψει πόσο άρρωστη είναι η συλλογική ψυχή, πόση ανειλικρίνεια και αυταπάτη προβάλλουν οι φαντασιώσεις μεγέθους και αυτογνωσίας που –με τη βοήθεια και των μέσων– αναπτύσσει. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να το χαρακτηρίσει οτιδήποτε άλλο από διάγνωση παθολογικού προβλήματος.

Φρικιάζει η Γερμανία, η Φινλανδία, η Γαλλία, ακόμη και η Αγγλία. Φρικιάζουν οι αγορές και οι τράπεζες, φρικιάζουν επειδή ο Έλληνας πρωθυπουργός Γεώργιος Παπανδρέου σχεδιάζει ένα δημοψήφισμα για μια κρίσιμη επιλογή της χώρας του.
Λεπτό προς λεπτό διαβάζαμε την Τρίτη πώς απειλούσαν και απειλούν τραπεζίτες και πολιτικοί, τα χρηματιστήρια κατέρρεαν. Το μήνυμα ήταν σαφές: Οι Έλληνες θα έπρεπε να είναι βλάκες αν πουν ναι. Και ο Παπανδρέου τυχοδιώκτης επειδή θα τους ρωτήσει. Πριν όμως προχωρήσει ακόμη πιο βαθιά η έλικα του πανικού και του τρόμου, καλό θα ήταν να κάνουμε ένα βήμα πίσω για να δούμε καθαρά τι παίζεται μπροστά στα μάτια όλων μας. Έχουμε το θέαμα του εκφυλισμού των αξιών και των πεποιθήσεων που έμοιαζαν κάποτε να είναι ενσωματωμένες στην ευρωπαϊκή ιδέα.

Ορισμένοι από τους πρωταγωνιστές των αγορών σκέφτονται εκ των προτέρων και απλώς αναλύουν πιο πέρα την ιστορία αποσύνθεσης που διαγράφεται. Η βρετανική Telegraph αναφέρει ένα ανέκδοτο που κυκλοφορεί σε οικονομικούς κύκλους και, υποτίθεται, και στη βρετανική κυβέρνηση: Καλό θα ήταν να γινόταν τώρα ένα στρατιωτικό πραξικόπημα στην Ελλάδα, επειδή οι στρατιωτικές χούντες δεν επιτρέπεται να είναι μέλη της ΕΕ. Και το Forbes, που δεν είναι κάποιο τυχαίο όνομα στα οικονομικά θέματα, και όπου ένας συντάκτης έδωσε αρχικά στο άρθρο του τον επόμενο τίτλο: «Η σωστή λύση για την Ελλάδα: Ένα πραξικόπημα»· μετά όμως τον άλλαξε, προφανώς μετά από τις ενοχλητικές για το στομάχι αντιδράσεις των αναγνωστών, σε: «Η απωθητική λύση για την Ελλάδα», ανοίγει λίγο περισσότερο τον ασκό του Αιόλου: «Το ανέκδοτο είναι τόσο θλιβερό και πικρόχολο επειδή –αν αγνοήσουμε το μικρό πρόβλημα ότι η Ελλάδα θα ήταν τότε στρατιωτική δικτατορία– στην πραγματικότητα δείχνει μια καλή λύση για την Ελλάδα.»

*Οι ηθικές συμφωνίες καταστρέφονται*

Δεν χρειάζεται να αισθανόμαστε υποσυνείδητα όλες τις συμπαραδηλώσεις του ανεκδότου για να κατανοήσουμε πόσο μαζικά καταστρέφονται, ειδικά οι ηθικές, συμφωνίες της μεταπολεμικής περιόδου στο όνομα μιας υψηλότερης, της χρηματοοικονομικής λογικής. Τέτοιες διεργασίες εξελίσσονται αθόρυβα, εκτελούν το έργο τους σχεδόν ασυνείδητα, κάποτε διαρκούν ακόμη μέχρι να προκύψει από αυτές μια νέα ιδεολογία. Έτσι συνέβαινε πάντα στις φάσεις εκκόλαψης των μεγάλων ολοκληρωτικών κρίσεων του εικοστού αιώνα.

Γιατί πρέπει να καταγράψουμε τι είπε ο Παπανδρέου και τι ήταν αυτό που στα αυτιά της Ευρώπης ακούστηκε σαν παραλήρημα ενός ακαταλόγιστου ασθενή. «Η βούληση του λαού είναι δεσμευτική.» Αν ο λαός δεν εγκρίνει τη νέα συμφωνία με την ΕΕ, «δεν θα γίνει δεκτή». Στη Γερμανία, όπως θυμόμαστε, μέχρι πριν από λίγες ημέρες θεωρούσαμε δημοκρατία την επιφύλαξη του κοινοβουλίου. Δεσμευτική, σύμφωνα με την απόφαση του ανώτατου δικαστηρίου μας και ευπρόσδεκτη από όλα τα κόμματα. Γι' αυτό χρειάστηκε μάλιστα και να μετατεθεί μια συνάντηση κορυφής της ΕΕ. Για την Ελλάδα τίποτε από όλα αυτά δεν ισχύει πια.

Πού βρίσκεται το θράσος; Στο ότι ο Έλληνας πρωθυπουργός θέτει το ερώτημα για την κρίσιμη επιλογή για τον λαό στον ίδιο τον λαό. Σε αυτό αντιδρούν με πανικό οι φερόμενοι ως υπόδειγμα αποταμίευσης πολίτες της ομόσπονδης χώρας μας –μόνο και μόνο όμως επειδή αντέδρασαν οι αγορές με πανικό. Όλοι τους έγιναν αιχμάλωτοι της προεξόφλησης των προσδοκιών που εκτρέφονται στις αγορές. Ας δούμε πού φτάσαμε: Λόγια σαν του Παπανδρέου μπορεί πια να θεωρούνται επικίνδυνα για το κοινό καλό.

*Η πολιτική χάνει έδαφος
*
Γίνεται ολοένα και πιο ξεκάθαρο ότι αυτό που ζει τώρα η Ευρώπη δεν είναι κάποιο επεισόδιο αλλά μια μάχη εξουσίας ανάμεσα στην πρωτοκαθεδρία της οικονομίας και την πρωτοκαθεδρία της πολιτικής. Η πολιτική έχει ήδη χάσει μαζικά έδαφος, πράγμα που αναγνωρίζουμε παρατηρώντας όλες τις πολιτικές έννοιες που ήταν συνδεδεμένες με την ευρωπαϊκή ιδέα να παρασύρονται από τους ανέμους σαν στάχτες. Η διαδικασία όμως επιταχύνεται. Η απόλυτη έλλειψη κατανόησης για την κίνηση του Παπανδρέου είναι κατεξοχήν έλλειψη κατανόησης για τη δημοκρατική κοινωνία – αλλά και για το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να είμαστε έτοιμοι να πληρώσουμε για χάρη της και την τιμή της.

Δεν είναι ολοφάνερο ότι αποθέτουμε πια την αξιολόγηση δημοκρατικών διαδικασιών σε οίκους αξιολόγησης, σε αναλυτές ή σε κάποιους συνδέσμους τραπεζών; Όλοι αυτοί βομβαρδίστηκαν με ερωτήσεις τις τελευταίες 24 ώρες, σαν να τους έπεφτε λόγος που οι Έλληνες θέλουν να αποφασίσουν για το μέλλον τους.

*Ο Παπανδρέου κάνει το σωστό*

Ο δήθεν ορθολογισμός των χρηματοοικονομικών διεργασιών βοήθησε το αταβιστικό υποσυνείδητο να βρει διέξοδο. Η καθύβριση ολόκληρων χωρών ως οκνηρών και απατηλών έμοιαζε να έχει εξαφανιστεί μια και καλή μαζί με την εποχή των εθνικισμών. Η συμπεριφορά αυτή επανέρχεται έχοντας στο πλευρό της «ορθολογικά επιχειρήματα». Η παραμόρφωση του κοινοβουλευτισμού από την εξαναγκασμένη συμμόρφωση στις αγορές δεν νομιμοποιεί τον λαό μόνο ως «νομοθέτη σε εξαιρετικές συνθήκες» αλλά, στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας, του αποσπά κιόλας αυτή τη δήλωση βούλησης. Επειδή ακόμη και στη Γερμανία, όποιος ελεύθερα εκλεγμένος αντιπρόσωπος ακολουθήσει τη συνείδησή του, μπορεί να είναι βέβαιος ότι δεν θα θέλουμε να βλέπουμε ούτε τα «μούτρα» του. Αυτό που συνέβη στον Wolfgang Bosbach βλέπουμε να συμβαίνει τώρα σε ολόκληρο κράτος και, αν συνεχιστεί η κατάσταση, σύντομα σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη.

Θέτοντας τον λαό του μπροστά στις ευθύνες του, ο Παπανδρέου δεν κάνει μόνο αυτό που πρέπει. Δείχνει έναν δρόμο και στην Ευρώπη. Επειδή σε αυτή τη νέα κατάσταση, θα πρέπει και η Ευρώπη να κάνει τα πάντα για να πείσει τους Έλληνες για ποιον λόγο είναι σωστός ο δρόμος που τους δείχνει. Και για να γίνει αυτό, θα πρέπει πρώτα να πείσει τον εαυτό της. Η διαδικασία δεν θα ήταν περίπατος στο μπετόν των Βρυξελλών στο τέλος του οποίου ο ασυγκράτητος Τύπος θα απεικονίζει την καγκελάριο σαν κάποιο είδος γιγάντισσας. Θα οδηγούσε σε αυτογνωσία και τα υπόλοιπα υπερχρεωμένα ευρωπαϊκά κράτη, που θα μπορούσαν επιτέλους να δείξουν με σαφήνεια ποιο κόστος είναι διατεθειμένα να πληρώσουν για τις αόρατες αξίες μιας ενωμένης Ευρώπης.


4/11/2011
Κρίση του ευρώ
*Σώστε την αξιοπρέπεια της δημοκρατίας*
_Ο Παπανδρέου δείχνει στη αποδιοργανωμένη Ευρώπη τον καθρέφτη. Ένα σχόλιο για το άρθρο «Η δημοκρατία είναι σαβούρα» του Φρανκ Σιρμάχερ._
Του JÜRGEN HABERMAS [ΓΙΡΓΚΕΝ ΧΑΜΠΕΡΜΑΣ]

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι του γούστου σου οι εντυπωσιακές παρεμβάσεις του συντάκτη για να επιθυμείς επειγόντως να μην πάει χαμένη, λόγω της γρήγορης αλλαγής σκηνικού, η επίδραση του τελευταίου άρθρου του περί της «σαβουροποιημένης» δημοκρατίας. Η ερμηνεία που έδωσε στις απερίσκεπτες αντιδράσεις των πολιτικών ελίτ μας στην πρόθεση του Παπανδρέου να επιτρέψει στον ελληνικό λαό να κάνει μόνος του τη ζοφερή επιλογή μεταξύ Σκύλλας και Χάρυβδης, πέτυχε κέντρο. Τι θα μπορούσε να αποκαλύψει καλύτερα τη δραματική θέση μιας πολιτικής τάξης που εκβιάζεται από «τις αγορές» από την επιδεικτική αναστάτωση του ανώτατου προσωπικού της ΕΕ και του ΔΝΤ εξαιτίας του ανυπόταχτου συνάδελφου από την Αθήνα;

Οι πρωταγωνιστές στο προσκήνιο της κρίσης της ΕΕ και του ευρώ, που από το 2008 κρέμονται σαν μαριονέτες των οικονομικών παραγόντων, φουσκώνουν εξοργισμένοι εναντίον ενός συμπαίκτη που τολμάει να ανασηκώσει το πέπλο και να αποκαλύψει τον μαριονετίστικο χαρακτήρα των παιχνιδιών εξουσίας τους. Στο μεταξύ, ο επιπληχθείς υφιστάμενος υποχώρησε. Άσχετα από αυτή την εξέλιξη, δεν θα πρέπει να λησμονήσουμε αυτά που μπορούμε να διδαχτούμε από αυτό το θέατρο. Πρόκειται πραγματικά για την ευτυχή νίκη της ειδημοσύνης επί της επίφοβης ανοησίας ή επί ενός παίκτη που παρουσιάζεται ως συνήγορος του λαού;

Ο Παπανδρέου εγκατέλειψε την πρόθεσή του για δημοψήφισμα όταν ο υπουργός του των οικονομικών μετατράπηκε πριν από το χάραμα σε Βρούτο. Το απόγευμα της ίδιας μέρας, το Reuters μπόρεσε να μεταδώσει την είδηση ότι το ευρώ ενισχύθηκε αισθητά «ενόψει της επικείμενης κατάρρευσης της κυβέρνησης» και ότι οι δείκτες των μετοχών στα ευρωπαϊκά χρηματιστήρια είχαν αυξηθεί. Μόνο η περιπέτεια (με την αρχαία έννοια της δραματουργικής ανατροπής), η μεταβολή του Παπανδρέου, αποκαλύπτει το κυνικό νόημα αυτού του ελληνικού δράματος – λιγότερη δημοκρατία κάνει καλό στις αγορές. Ορθά κάνει εδώ ο Φρανκ Σιρμάχερ τη διάγνωση ότι σε αυτή την υπόθεση έχουμε απομάκρυνση από τα ευρωπαϊκά ιδεώδη.

Ανεξάρτητα από το αν ο Παπανδρέου θα πάρει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης ή όχι –αυτό που θα παραμείνει είναι ένα πρόσωπο στο μισόφωτο. Στο μεταξύ περιφέρεται η δήλωσή του ότι το δημοψήφισμα δεν υπήρξε ποτέ «αυτοσκοπός». Αυτό που μένει είναι μια θρυμματισμένη εικόνα που δείχνει ταυτόχρονα τον τραγικό ήρωα και τον τυχοδιώκτη της εξουσίας. Δεν θα πρέπει να μας εκπλήξει αν το πρόσωπο το ίδιο είναι και τα δύο μαζί σε ένα – θα ήταν τότε ο τύπος του πολιτικού που αποτυγχάνει στην προσπάθεια να ακροβατήσει ανάμεσα στον κόσμο των οικονομικών ειδημόνων και τον κόσμο των πολιτών. Σήμερα, οι πολιτικές ελίτ βρίσκονται αντιμέτωπες με μια διασπαστική δοκιμασία. Αυτά τα δύο απομακρύνονται: Το συστημικό πρόσταγμα του εξαγριωμένου καπιταλισμού των αγορών, τον οποίο οι ίδιοι οι πολιτικοί αποδέσμευσαν από τα δεσμά της πραγματικής οικονομίας, και οι αιτιάσεις για την ανεκπλήρωτη υπόσχεση κοινωνικής δικαιοσύνης που φτάνουν στις ελίτ από τους καταρρέοντες κόσμους των δημοκρατικών εκλογικών σωμάτων τους.

*Τα ηρεμιστικά χάπια είναι έτοιμα*

Είναι γεγονός ότι στα φιλελεύθερα συνταγματικά φορολογικά κράτη υπήρχε πάντα μια τεταμένη σχέση μεταξύ δημοκρατίας και καπιταλισμού. Οι δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένες κυβερνήσεις μπορούν να αποκτούν και να διατηρούν τη νομιμοποίηση μόνο διερευνώντας ευφυώς τους δρόμους από τους οποίους μπορούν να εξισορροπηθούν κάπως τα προστάγματα των δύο πλευρών –οι προσδοκίες για κέρδη των επενδυτών και οι προσδοκίες των εκλογέων, που επιζητούν κάποια έστω δικαιοσύνη στα θέματα της ποιότητας ζωής, της κατανομής των εισοδημάτων και της κοινωνικής ασφάλειας. Οι εποχές των κρίσεων χαρακτηρίζονται όμως από το ότι τέτοιοι δρόμοι είναι φραγμένοι. Εκεί πια πρέπει οι πολιτικοί να δείξουν τα χαρτιά τους.

Φυσικά, υπάρχουν πάντα διαθέσιμα ιδεολογικά ηρεμιστικά χάπια που προκαλούν την εντύπωση ότι το βραχυπρόθεσμο καλό των τραπεζών και των μετόχων είναι ένα και το αυτό με τα μακροπρόθεσμα συμφέροντα των πολιτών και των διαμεσολαβητών. Σήμερα όμως δεν πρέπει πια να υπάρχει ούτε ένας υπεύθυνος πολιτικός που να αυταπατάται. Οι πολιτικοί που μεταφέρουν την κρίση των τραπεζών στα υπερχρεωμένα κράτη και εξαναγκάζουν όλη την Ευρώπη σε προγράμματα λιτότητας, αδιαφορώντας για τις απώλειες, βλέπουν μόνο τη μια πλευρά των πραγμάτων. Αντιλαμβάνονται ότι ο μηχανισμός του δημόσιου δανεισμού έφτασε στα όριά του, αλλά δεν διατυπώνουν το ερώτημα για τους λόγους της ανάγκης νομιμοποίησης, που έχει ικανοποιήσει ο νομοθέτης με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

Η εύλογη απαίτηση ότι στις ευρωπαϊκές κοινωνίες της ευημερίας δεν επιτρέπεται δίπλα στον ιδιωτικό πλούτο να υπάρχει δημόσια φτώχεια, ούτε να περιθωριοποιείται από τη φτώχεια κάποιο τμήμα του πληθυσμού, δεν απαξιώνεται επειδή το πλεονάζον ρευστό κεφάλαιο αναζητά επενδυτικές ευκαιρίες και κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να «κουρευτεί» σε βάρος των πολιτών. Θα έπρεπε να συστήσουμε στους πολιτικούς, που ονειρεύονται την επιστροφή στην αγία φιλελεύθερη υφήλιο μιας καλορυθμισμένης οικονομικής κοινωνίας που θα αυτορυθμίζεται χωρίς πολιτικές παρεμβάσεις, να διαβάσουν ένα άρθρο του Wolfgang Streeck στο τελευταίο τεύχος του «New Left Review». Εκεί, ο διευθυντής του Ινστιτούτου Κοινωνικών Ερευνών Max-Planck στην Κολωνία διερευνά γιατί ο μηχανισμός δημιουργίας των χρεών, που σήμερα προκαλεί αβάσταχτο κόστος, αντικατέστησε τη δεκαετία του 1980 τον πληθωριστικό μηχανισμό που είχε γίνει αντίστοιχα αφόρητος.

*Το δραστικό στίγμα*

Ο Παπανδρέου κατόρθωσε, επί ένα δευτερόλεπτο τρόμου, να επαναφέρει στην αρένα όπου οι πληττόμενοι μπορούν να γίνουν συμμετέχοντες, την κεντρική σύγκρουση που έχει μεταφερθεί τώρα στις ασύλληπτες κρυφές διαπραγματεύσεις ανάμεσα στις ευρωχώρες και τους λομπίστες των τραπεζών. Ιδιαίτερα τώρα, που η επιλογή βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στη Σκύλλα και τη Χάρυβδη, η απόφαση δεν μπορεί να προκύψει ερήμην του δημοκρατικού πληθυσμού. Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα δημοκρατίας, είναι και θέμα αξιοπρέπειας. Ένας σχολιαστής των Financial Times, που συνήθως δεν είναι μυγιάγγιχτος με τα είδωλα των υψηλών οικονομικών, υποστήριξε μετά τη γνωστοποίηση της πρόθεσης για το δημοψήφισμα την πικάντικη άποψη ότι μια απόφαση με πολιτικό περιεχόμενο είναι θέμα του κοινοβουλίου, ενώ ένα δημοψήφισμα είναι κατάλληλο μόνο στην περίπτωση μιας συνταγματικής αλλαγής. Δεν θα έπρεπε ο ελληνικός πληθυσμός να ψηφίσει, έστω εκ των υστέρων, για την τροποποιητική του συντάγματος απώλεια κυριαρχίας που, όπως στην Ιρλανδία και την Πορτογαλία, έχει ήδη επισυμβεί μετά τη διατύπωση των όρων της τρόικας ΕΕ, ΔΝΤ και ΕΚΤ;

Ο Παπανδρέου όμως δεν αποτελεί διδακτικό παράδειγμα μόνο στον ρόλο του τραγικού ήρωα. Ως τακτικιστής της εξουσίας, που προσπάθησε να πάρει την μπουκιά από το στόμα μιας ασυνείδητης αντιπολίτευσης με τις πολιτικά εγκληματικές μηχανορραφίες της, κατάφερε να αποκαλύψει, μόλις μια εβδομάδα μετά από την υποτιθέμενη μεγάλη λύση, την απρόβλεπτη φύση μιας διχασμένης Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. 

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να μιλήσουμε αμέσως για ακυβερνησία· αλλά πιο δραστικά δεν θα μπορούσε να φωτιστεί το στίγμα μιας νομισματικής ένωσης χωρίς πολιτική ένωση, η απούσα υπερεθνική δυνατότητα χειρισμών.

Τα πακέτα διάσωσης, που ανατρέπονται συνεχώς,το περισσότερο που μπορεί να καταφέρουν είναι να κερδίσουν χρόνο. Πειστική λύση στην οικονομική κρίση είναι αδύνατο να βρεθεί μόνο με δημοσιονομικά μέτρα· η ευρωπαϊκή πολιτική θα μπορούσε να φανεί πειστική μόνο με την πειστική, θεσμική διατύπωση ενός σχεδίου σταδιακής ολοκλήρωσης. Μακροπρόθεσμα, η τωρινή κρίση δεν φαίνεται να αφήνει άλλη διέξοδο πέρα από την υπερήμερη ρύθμιση των τραπεζών και των αγορών. Τις γεμάτες μεταμέλεια δηλώσεις προθέσεων των G-20 στην πρώτη τους συνάντηση το 2008 δεν τις ακολούθησαν πράξεις.

*Η ουσία ενός ευρωπαϊκού συντάγματος*

Υπάρχει έλλειμμα πολιτικής βούλησης για τη συνολική ενοποίηση επειδή λείπουν οι θεσμοί που θα επέτρεπαν καταρχήν τη διαμόρφωση μιας υπερεθνικής βούλησης και τη γενική εφαρμογή των αποφάσεων. Αυτός είναι ένας ακόμη λόγος που τα κράτη της Ευρωπαϊκής Νομισματικής Ένωσης θα έπρεπε να θεωρήσου την κρίση ως ευκαιρία και να πάρουν σοβαρές αποφάσεις με τον σκοπό να ενισχύσουν την ικανότητα των πολιτικών χειρισμών τους σε υπερεθνικό επίπεδο. Η ελληνική καταστροφή, όμως, αποτελεί σαφή προειδοποίηση για τον μεταδημοκρατικό δρόμο που αποφάσισαν να ακολουθήσουν οι Μέρκελ και Σαρκοζί. Η συγκέντρωση της εξουσίας σε μια διακυβερνητική επιτροπή από τους αρχηγούς των κυβερνήσεων, που επιβάλλουν τις συμφωνίες τους στα εθνικά κοινοβούλια, είναι λάθος δρόμος. Μια δημοκρατική Ευρώπη, που καθόλου απαραίτητο δεν είναι να έχει τη μορφή ενός ευρωπαϊκού ομοσπονδιακού κράτους, πρέπει να είναι διαφορετική.

Το σχέδιο αυτό δεν απαιτεί μόνο θεσμική φαντασία. Ο υπερήμερος διάλογος για την αναγκαιότητα και τα οφέλη αυτού του σχεδίου πρέπει να διεξαχθεί ανοιχτά και δημόσια. Αυτό όμως απαιτεί από τις πολιτικές ελίτ περισσότερα από τις συνήθεις ασκήσεις ισορροπίας ανάμεσα στα ενδιαφέροντα των πολιτών και τις συμβουλές των ειδικών. Πολύ περισσότερο: η νέα τροχοδρόμηση μιας συνταγματικής διαδικασίας θα αποτελούσε μια δέσμευση που ξεφεύγει από τη ρουτίνα των τυχοδιωκτισμών της εξουσίας και αναλαμβάνει ρίσκα. Αυτή τη φορά, οι πολιτικοί θα πρέπει να μιλήσουν στο πρώτο πρόσωπο, αν πρόκειται να πειστούν οι πολίτες.

Θα ήταν αδύνατο πια να απαιτήσουμε από την πολιτική και τα κόμματα να αναλάβουν ποτέ μια τέτοια πρωτοβουλία αν είχαν κλειστεί πραγματικά σε ένα αυτοαναφορικό σύστημα που αντιλαμβάνεται το περιβάλλον μόνο διαδικαστικά, ως δημόσιο χώρο που αποτελεί δεξαμενή ψήφων. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, οι παράμετροι αυτών που στον δημόσιο χώρο θεωρούνται αυτονόητα, θα μπορούσαν να μετακινηθούν μόνο στα πλαίσια κοινωνικών μετατοπίσεων. Όποιος παρακολουθεί τον αμερικανικό τύπο, θα έχει μείνει έκπληκτος από τις αντιδράσεις που έχουν πυροδοτηθεί από το «Occupy Wall Street».


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2011)

Έγιναν κείμενο Kindle 24 σελίδων, αθεόφοβε!


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, εφταμέγιστε δόχτορα!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Κι εγώ ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2011)

Κι εγώ ευχαριστώ, Δόκτορ!


----------



## Earion (Nov 14, 2011)

Έχω την υποψία ότι στην Καθημερινή διαβάζουν Δόκτορα ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2011)

Είναι ευχάριστη η ιδέα ότι σε διαβάζουν, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει, δεδομένου ότι ο Ν. Ξυδάκης έχει ήδη αναφερθεί στις 8/11 ξανά στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο του Χάμπερμας (Ευρώπη χωρίς δημοκρατία;), ενώ ακόμη πιο αναλυτικά είχε ήδη αναφερθεί, με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες από ό,τι ο Ν.Ξ., στις 6/11 η Ε. Παπαδάκη, στην Αυγή (άρθρο που, για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν είχα εντοπίσει νωρίτερα).


----------

